# Creosote in siding



## Flexo (Aug 17, 2018)

A home is being added on to and rebuilt in our jurisdiction. The owner has had, previously used beams, sawn into 1x8s to be used on his home as board & batten siding. These beams were treated with preservative of some kind, probably creosote, When first unbunked and installed the creosote stunk. It is hardly noticeable today, 2 weeks into the work. The neighbors are complaining. He will be sealing the outside soon. Is the use of this wood on the home a "code violation" in your opinion?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Flexo said:


> The neighbors are complaining.



Because of the smell?

Back awhile, in the 80's a guy use raters cut from some creosote timber. When the attic warmed up it stunk like something else. I pretty sure his renters move out, they couldn't take it any longer. Not sure if the smell wears off or not. 

But why would you do that?


----------



## JCraver (Aug 17, 2018)

It's not a violation of any building / property maintenance codes.  There may be environmental concerns, but we don't enforce those.


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2018)

So what material is shown on the approved plans??


----------



## ICE (Aug 17, 2018)

Volatile Organic Compounds are an issue here in California. If it stinks, it’s probably not allowed.  No amount of paint is going to help.  It takes time for the stuff at the surface to ......well maybe not .....you’re in Arizona and the heat will drive the tar out.....until one day when someone says, "Hey that siding would make a better fence and the animals won't chew on it."


----------



## Flexo (Aug 18, 2018)

My take of this situation is that the neighbors have had their views blocked by the additional construction, this has led to complaints about anything and everything possible. I have so far fielded official complaints about setbacks, zoning, bad driving, bribery, the homes proximity to a fire hydrant, encroachment, loss of privacy, blocked parking, proximity of the temp electric service to the fire hydrant, the type of music played, the volume of music, walking outside of the property lines, unlawful construction, unlawful demolition, impoliteness, parking a travel trailer at the site, construction vehicles on City property and working to early or working to late in the day. Appropriateness of the siding is just the current complaint. The complaining property owners are affluent out of towners that vacation in our town. The owner of the project is doing the work himself with contractor friends and employees. The type of creosote, is not the tar kind. The planks look light brown. The smell was unpleasant and persistent, at first.
The neighbors are asserting that the siding is a fire danger and that the odor is unhealthy to breathe. 
His plans called for board and batten siding. The finish was not stipulated or required.
The resawn siding really does fit nicely with our historic district, in my opinion. I am convinced that sealer on the outside of the siding will abate any residual odor. One of the scrappy neighbors have a retaining wall that is next to the construction site, it is built of creosoted railroad ties and they don't put out an odor.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 18, 2018)

Take a look at IRC R104.9 & specifically R104.9.1 approval of used material.  Does your state health department or environmental laws prohibit creosote for homes? The applicable department that prohibits carnigens such as asbestos and the use of lead in residential construction may include creosote treatment of wood.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 20, 2018)

they can encapsulate it when they are finished installing it

https://www.enviroshield-usa.com/creosote-remediation


----------



## Flexo (Aug 20, 2018)

Good information from all of you. Thank you!
The saga continues.


----------



## Bender (Aug 27, 2018)

Sounds like they got a free view for many years.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2018)

Bender said:


> Sounds like they got a free view for many years.




Welcome

How long have you been hustling codes??


----------



## Bender (Aug 30, 2018)

90 days @cda


----------



## cda (Aug 30, 2018)

Bender said:


> 90 days @cda




Have fun in the wide wide world of codes!!


----------



## board and batten siding (Oct 27, 2020)

all informations you need for board and batten siding is here : https://boardandbattensiding.org


----------

